# No coffee or alcohol?



## LNP4 (Jul 9, 2014)

Just wondering how much success people have had with cutting out coffee and/or alcohol from their diets in easing the symptoms of IBS. I have been having a flare-up of symptoms for a while now, and I am considering cutting out coffee and alcohol but would like to hear if it has affected others or not made much of a difference. Truly, this feels like a guessing game to me sometimes. Thank you.


----------



## Bobby Chang (Jun 12, 2014)

What water you have been using to make the coffee ?


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I've tried cutting out coffee with no improvement. That said, I only drink 2 cups a day.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Coffee is too much for me, but I can drink tea. Alcohol is limited to potato vodka and low carb beers.


----------



## nzim (Mar 26, 2014)

I haven't really tried cutting out coffee since it helps me go to the bathroom more easily.

I really can't say I drink at all. I probably have a drink or two once a month when I am out with friends or at a party. I am almost positive that beer causes big D to me. Hard alcohol on the other hand, like whisky, is perfectly okay for me. It's strange but I guess it's different for each individual.


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

I reluctantly switched from coffee to black tea about a year ago. I read about the negative effects of coffee on Heather Van Vourus's website. She said it wasn't about the caffeine- which can be irritating as well. Apparently all coffee- including decaffeinated- contains a very irritating enzyme and it is also very acidic which is not good for anyone with digestive issues. It is bad for both upper and lower GI issues- acid reflux, diarrhea and constipation. Even though it can seem to have a laxative effect for those who need it, in the long run it supposedly only contributes to the dysfunctional contractions in the GI tract. Although if I were constipation-predominant I would probably drink it anyway!

I'm getting used to the black tea. But I have tried drinking coffee on my days off and do notice a worsening of cramping and urgency. So if you are diarrhea-predominant I think it is a wise thing to avoid. Give it a bit of time though as I guess the effects of coffee on the GI tract can last for at least a couple of days after consumption.

I don't drink alcohol either- it doesn't help my symptoms. Plus I figure my poor liver is overwhelmed enough as it is with the digestive issues- I don't want to add to its already heavy workload dealing with eliminating even more toxins!


----------



## AngryTummy (Sep 11, 2014)

Oddly enough....when I drink alcohol and am intoxicated, my IBS stops (I think this is because the alcohol makes me relaxed and takes my anxiety away). However, the day after drinking, I always suffer from increased acidic diarrhea. I always regret it the next day, lol.


----------



## kaydee82 (Aug 16, 2014)

I've given up both- coffee for several months now, and wine and alcohol intermittently. I can't honestly say either has made a difference. sigh.


----------



## yzi2424 (May 1, 2014)

N/A


----------



## kat_hy (Mar 25, 2014)

I have cut out coffee for almost a year now. There are no positive effects from cutting out coffee (as in my symptoms did not go away), yet I don't get flare ups from drinking it. I had kept a food diary to try to figure out what foods caused my flare ups and there was no link to any particular food except for coffee.

Alcohol I've reduced but haven't cut out completely as I am in college and go out every weekend. I do know I usually feel like crap the day after but while I am drinking I feel fine. However, I also take an Imodium when I go out so I can't say for sure if its the alcohol or the medicine.


----------



## PJsMamasan (Sep 18, 2014)

I was curious about this, too. I have had to cut out coffee due to the way it reacts with my Vyvanse, but it never gave me a stomach ache&#8230;usually helped get things moving in the mornings. I drank heavily for a couple of years after I graduated college, never felt anything but the horrible hangover, and now that I rarely drink, it's the same thing, just a bad hangover if I do go out. I have thought about cutting it out completely for a while and see if it makes a difference. Another one i've heard, too, is carbonated drinks like pop/soda. A lot of sites say to steer clear, but Ginger Ale is my life saver! It's my go to when my stomach hurts.


----------



## Jdm2340 (Jul 21, 2014)

I found that changing my drink helped a lot, I was drinking lager or cider when I was out for years really because that's what my mates drank so ordering a pint was pretty normal but the cramps and D the next day was shocking, Since then I stumbled upon a ibs website and the post suggested Budweiser so I started on that and I don't get anywhere near the same cramps I got! I'm looking for other drinks in case I can't get bud But for me I maybe only drink once or twice a month.


----------



## ludovic (Sep 18, 2014)

I've come to the same conclusion about alcohol which is sad because my friends and family historically have all loved a drink. I've loved a drink as well but I've not enjoyed the digestion problems afterwards!

Coffee turns my stools green so that's a No No as well.


----------



## ludovic (Sep 18, 2014)

Jdm2340 said:


> I found that changing my drink helped a lot, I was drinking lager or cider when I was out for years really because that's what my mates drank so ordering a pint was pretty normal but the cramps and D the next day was shocking, Since then I stumbled upon a ibs website and the post suggested Budweiser so I started on that and I don't get anywhere near the same cramps I got! I'm looking for other drinks in case I can't get bud But for me I maybe only drink once or twice a month.


That's interesting. I do think that the heavily processed lagers like Carling or Budweiser are better for me. But even they aren't perfect unfortunately.


----------



## PJsMamasan (Sep 18, 2014)

Jdm2340 said:


> I found that changing my drink helped a lot, I was drinking lager or cider when I was out for years really because that's what my mates drank so ordering a pint was pretty normal but the cramps and D the next day was shocking, Since then I stumbled upon a ibs website and the post suggested Budweiser so I started on that and I don't get anywhere near the same cramps I got! I'm looking for other drinks in case I can't get bud But for me I maybe only drink once or twice a month.


I tried Budweiser this weekend. Can't say I noticed a difference, but I'll continue to see if it works in the long run.


----------



## salty0202 (Nov 15, 2014)

I have IBSD with significant weight loss, post-meal diarrhea, and food sensitivity. No more creamy dairy, legumes, garlic. I am mostly successfully treated with Colestid (Colestipol).

I quit drinking coffee altogether, huge help. I drink black tea now. Every now and then I'll have a little, but it's a risk.

Beer: I love a good beer, but I have to eat nicely beforehand. IPAs, brown ales, spiced beers, wheat beers are harder to process. Stouts, light lagers, those are much easier.

Wine: it's okay, within reason.


----------



## CaptSlow (Aug 26, 2014)

I've tried cutting out both with no real difference, and have now gone back to drinking both. Before getting an anxiety medication from my doctor, I tried cutting out milk, coffee, beer (the only real alcohol I drink), and gluten, with no significant changes in my sudden urges.

After getting the medication (which greatly contained my problem), I reintroduced all of those foods and drinks back with no worsening of symptoms, so I'm pretty confident that they don't have an impact on my IBS.

That said, I did get really drunk one night, and had HORRIBLE anxiety attacks and urges the next day, but being hungover, eating weird foods like live octopus the night before (I was in Korea), and getting very little sleep could all have played into my problems the next day.

For coffee, I DID find that one particular local coffee chain gives me sudden urges every time I go there. I can't figure out what ingredient exactly causes the flareups, since I make my own espressos, mochas, and lattes at home, and can drink any other vendor's coffee (Starbucks, for example) with no problems. It must be something about that shop's specific syrups or coffee beans.


----------

